# Won't be doing that again



## Needlenose (Sep 17, 2010)

My sister-in-law finally came back from Afghanistan a few days ago and she and my brother came over for dinner tonight. Mind you, she's been gone so long she wasn't here when I brought Widget home. So I introduced her to him and then placed him in his sleepy basket so he could "join" us for dinner. Well, stupidly, I left him on the table next to his cage and went up to change my clothes. Usually, when there is any kind of day light, Widg won't come out from under his covers. Well either I didn't cover him up to his liking or he just felt like checking out the digs, but when I came back down for him, he was gone!  After a brief freak out, I went on the hunt for him. He fortunately wasn't behind the buffet where I can't get to him. My big fear was that he would get down stairs. But then I took the logical path and checked under the couch. Sure enough, there he was. Hanging around and looking at me like "uhh....neener?" I got him out and looked him over. He doesn't seem to be hurt from his drop off the table, but I'm keeping a close eye on him. I just feel really stupid for leaving him unattended. He's never done this before so it's not anything I really thought about before.  Now I feel like an awful hedgie mom.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

"neener!" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Don't feel bad, he is probably ok. Accidents happen. It's good that you shared so we (or actually *I*) think twice before leaving them alone, even if it is only for a few seconds.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Try not to beat yourself up too bad, accidents happen. They get into their routines and right when you think you know what they will do they do the opposite and worry us to death. I'd say just keep a close eye on him but I know you already


----------

